# Dog Beds



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,

Can someone give me an estimate on what size dog bed I should get for my standard poodle? I have been reading about dog mattresses and seems that there are good reviews, but always a complaint about not being waterproof, too big to wash and stinks, not having a removable cover to wash and/or not supportive enough. I have a 2 and 3 yr old in toddler beds. Their mattresses or waterproof and can easily be wiped down to eliminate messes and stink and should definitely be supportive enough. My mom said she could make a couple of covers for it. I googled this idea and seems other people have done this. The crib mattress is rather large. If that is too big, I was thinking of using a portable crib mattress which run 3x24x38. I had also read a review that the Safety 1st Sweet Dreams crib mattress could be cut down to size. Not sure how that would work though.

Any comments on whether or not either of these ideas would work? I am not getting my puppy for 3 weeks, but I am trying to think of things that I will need and get covers made if I use one of these beds.

What chew toys, bones, etc. do you recommend? I have heard rawhide chewies were not good for dogs.

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I think the toddler mattress is a good idea. I always avoid dog beds for just that reason - they get dirty or wet (never fails - if someone has to barf, they run to the nearest clean/unwashable object to blow chunks! LOL) and can't be thrown in the washer. I usually don't even bother with dog beds as my guys sleep on the furniture or my bed. 

For chews, I recommend: kongs, nylabone puppybone (NOT the regular nylabones - they will break teeth), and bully sticks. I used to do rawhide and have never had a problem, but I was VERY picky about what I bought (only made in the USA and good quality). It seems like I never see nice rawhide anymore, so just haven't bought any in quite some time. 

Have fun with your puppy!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

molly mutt: the dog bed duvet company makes *adorable* duvet covers for dog beds! You could buy one to cover your toddler mattress. It's SUPER easy to wash and decently water proof (trust me..Millie just peed on it..). I bought the 36" x 45" x 5" and it fits our adult standard poodle perfectly.

Mollymutt also sell "stuff sacks" and you can fill the sack with old tee shirts and then cover it with the duvet. 

Cuddledown.com makes awesome down, fluffy dog beds. I have one inside of the mollymutt duvet cover.

Also, orvis.com makes a good, chewproof dog bed.

Fetchdog.com has an "eco napper" that my standard poodle puppy LOVES. I put it in her crate and also carry the napper into any room. I purchased the largest size for Millie. She peed on this too, and so I can vouch that it is easy to wash as well!! 

For chew toys: I used puppy nylabones and kongs stuffed with peanut butter. I have heard good things about bully sticks, but they make Millie barf. Don't use rawhide. Planetdog.com has wonderful, durable Orbee chew toys. Some are mint flavored and they have a puppy section on their website. West Paw's "hurley" and "bumi" are great, relatively safe chew toys that Millie has been teething with lately.

These definitely aren't chew toys, but if you want some durable stuffed animals, "GoDog" sells these cute dragons with "ChewGuard". 

Go Dog Baby Dragon Plush Dog Toy with Chew Guard - Toys - Dog - PetSmart

Note: My vet said the only thing she feels comfortable leaving in a puppy's crate unattended is a Kong. As AgilityIG said, be careful with harder, adult nylabones. (I got the puppy ones until Millie started chewing through them). My vet said they _can_ break fragile puppy teeth. Also, if you use a bully stick be sure to supervise.

Hope I helped! Can you tell I have a puppy :wink:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I also recommend bully sticks and you can get some nice chew toys that go in the freezer. Teddy really seemed to like those while he was teething.

These can be found at most pet stores.

Petstages - Developmental Toys for Dogs - Interacting

Good luck and have fun with your new puppy!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> ...if someone has to barf, they run to the nearest clean/unwashable object to blow chunks!



This made me laugh out loud :laugh: Thanks!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

And it's so true! I wish mine would run to their own beds, but they prefer to do it on MY bed or on the rug. I'm not sure why they can't just use the hard floor. :wacko:


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm pretty lucky that way. Mine run out the dog door to blow chunks. Liberty can't even cough indoors without Cosita driving her outside, "just in case." I've never encouraged this, and I'd actually rather have them hurl indoors so I know when it happens! Although the cleanup is nil. . . which is very nice.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I would get a bigger bed. My spoo tends to like to stretch out as big as possible when sleeping so he needs a big bed. He doesnt curl into a nice little ball lol.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

So does mine! I actually had WestPaw custom make a larger bed because they didn't offer one large enough!! Ha ha.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Salukie said:


> This made me laugh out loud :laugh: Thanks!


LOL - it's true :biggrin: It doesn't happen very often, but ugh... couldn't they just barf on the floor? I have no carpet, so it's no big deal. Nope - they head for the furniture (TG I keep blankets covering the furniture!)


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

when we ordered new cots for the daycare I had my boss order and extra one for me and I gave her the money to give back

but toddler cots are the perfect size for Elphie and I buy tot bed sheets to stretch over it :]

oh and its super easy to clean! I use bleach water and Lysol on it every saturday evening ^_^


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! The information has been very helpful!!


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Fwiw
I've been searching for a bed for my spoo Belle. At 8 years old she has been having trouble getting up off her bed in the morning. Lately she has taken to sleeping on my bed which has a memory foam top and while not real firm is very comfortable. 
I've looked at crib mattresses but wonder if they are big enough. Most ste 52" x 27". The 52 long is great but at 27" wide seems to small. Plus its rare to find a crib mattress that's soft. Most are firm. I'm probably way overthinking this


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Jcris, I dont think you're over thinking it at all! I always go above and beyond for my fur babies. I agree that the 27 width may not be enough. 

I have a Orthopedic bed for Norman that I got form Petsmart I believe? and he no longer uses (too hot) it but it is very soft but firm enough to support him. Maybe looking into some type of mat that has support but you can add blankets for more cushion of needed?? My 6 year old english bulldog now uses the ortho bed because I it offers soft support for her joints but its firm the were it holder her in the bed. (Circular with walls).

This link here is to amazon. Mattress is 50”L x 36”w x 10”h. Says to be machine washable and has memory foam. But I am not sure your budget! But maybe this is what you're looking for without having to get a crib mattress? It is tall to so it may help your Belle get out of it easier without having to push up.

https://www.amazon.com/Laifug-Ortho...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


Hope she is doing well  I wish you luck!!


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks so very much Samie Norman!
At long last. I ordered the Laifug orthopedic bed through Amazon just now. It's plenty big and looks good. We will see how Belle takes to it, fingers crossed. 
If all goes well I'll probably get one for my other spoo. 
Thanks again!


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Awh great!!! So glad this could hopefully help Belle. Please let me know the outcome!!


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Well the new bed for my sweet girl Belle arrived yesterday. Lots of great suggestions from the group which really helped me make a choice. I purchased an orthopedic bed made by Laifug. Unusual name but the product seems real nice. I don't think Belle is quite comfortable with it yet but she has begun spending some time on it. Im tempted to take her old bed away to encourage her to use the new one. But for now she gets a choice. 
Thanks again everyone,
I hope all your pups are doing well


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My dogs got the crib mattress and the crib, but the Airedale really enjoyed the crib more than they did.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Now that looks comfy.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Love it, so cute. wish I had more room.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

I start out with a young dog with my very cheap bed option (this way I can train them not to chew their bed or mistreat it) then once they earn their big boy/girl bed, I can relax knowing they won't shred the darned bed. (My Giant was four years old before I could even think about trusting her). 

I don't know if this is an issue your Standard or not. Mine was perfectly content to just lie on the beds until my Chihuahua showed him the joy of digging on the bed. So now he has to earn his bed too. Ugh. So the "puppy pillows" as I call them are cheap & simple. I buy the cheap blankies at WalMart for $2-$2.50. I buy the cheap pillows from the same place & I think they run $2-3. I generally use 2 or 3 pillows in one bed. I fold the blankie so it makes a rectangle & the material is doubled. I turn it wrong side out & sew around one short side, one long side (the other long side is where the fold is). Turn it right side out. I then place the first pillow in, get it flat & spread out. Then I sew a seam beside that pillow so it holds it in place & the bedding doesn't get all wadded up as the dog wallows the bed around. Put the next pillow in & do the same. I always turn my ends inward so there are now threads or floppy excess to encourage a pup to chew. I sew that end shut... wa-la... puppy bed. I usually only use 2 pillows & so the whole thing is $10 or less. I have 3 of these lying around the house in various places. If a young dog goofs & pees on one or hurts one, it's not a big deal & I can use the bed as a training tool. The whole bed can be thrown in the washing machine & washed & dried without it being a big deal.

THEN when the dog is grown I like the crib matress or like you said the portable. My Giant is 77 pounds of big dog. So it takes a good sized bed plus the others will all pile on her bed with her. LOL She always looks so annoyed when they do that.


----------



## Roccod (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm also looking for a new bed for my dog. I need to do some more thinking and come up with something between the cheaper beds she already has that provide no support and the crazy expensive ones with claims I don't believe


----------

